# HGH - mixed what colour?



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ok...

So either I get half real and half fake HGH but I hav enoticed and it's been like this on a few brands not just Hygetropin.

Sometimes I mix it with BAC water and it's milky and othertimes it's basically see through? Using the same BAC water? HGH and BAC water always kept in small fridge.

Anyone else get this or is something up?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

any growth i have seen mixed both hyge and generic has always been clear when mixed


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> any growth i have seen mixed both hyge and generic has always been clear when mixed


mmmm interesting. I was always lead to believe it should be milky in colour and have had a few that are like that?

Take these two samples. Both from the same box of HGH and using the same BAC water??? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive seen a lot of diffrent makes of HGH over the years and they have always been clear.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

it should be clear mate, well original hyge is clear anyways......only milky when I add mt2 to it


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> it should be clear mate, well original hyge is clear anyways......only milky when I add mt2 to it


Most of them are clear and you get the odd few that are milky? So am I being given random MT2 or what?

I think this is the second milky looking one I have had in this batch. The rest are clear?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds suspect to me mate ive never heard of it being milky at all


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> sounds suspect to me mate ive never heard of it being milky at all


Reading up online and others talk about this with other brands and think it might have gone bad? thoughts?

I normally take them all off the tray and then store in the box. So cant say if there is a pattern of all the ones on a certain edge went funny? Maybe near heat or something. But as I say it's very few I have noticed. Normally always clear......?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds really strange mate. I used a box of hyge 2 years ago when i didnt no much about it but not 1 of them were milky. I checked them online and they were definatly legit.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> sounds really strange mate. I used a box of hyge 2 years ago when i didnt no much about it but not 1 of them were milky. I checked them online and they were definatly legit.


How did you check them? on the hygetropin.cn site?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> sounds really strange mate. I used a box of hyge 2 years ago when i didnt no much about it but not 1 of them were milky. I checked them online and they were definatly legit.


You checked them online........So they were fake then.... :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL,

i just checked them against pictures people have posted up on here and another site.

Not many other ways to check em i reckon.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

oh right, that's fine then...I thought you meant you checked the security codes on lins hygetropin site...As we all know they are the counterfeit ones and not the original.....


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Most of them are clear and you get the odd few that are milky? So am I being given random MT2 or what?
> 
> I think this is the second milky looking one I have had in this batch. The rest are clear?


I would know if i was getting MT2 as it makes my head bright red and i feel ill for 20mins or so!


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

this is pure speculation, but at a German BB site they were discussing some fake HGH that was going cloudy and they were saying it was milk powder. Not sure exactly what milk powder tsates like but I suppose you could try.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Robsta said:


> oh right, that's fine then...I thought you meant you checked the security codes on lins hygetropin site...As we all know they are the counterfeit ones and not the original.....


Yeh , i dont know what the crack is with the websites for hyge etc so i dont use them at all.


----------

